# Avantone Mix Cubes (Active) VS Yamaha HS 50



## lulgje (Jan 2, 2011)

Looking to get a pair of speakers to complement my BM15A Dynaudio main studio speakers. 

Basically, I want a B reference and something that focuses on the problematic mid range, and hopefully achieve a mix reference that "if it sounds good on these speakers it will sound good on anything".

Anybody has worked with the Avantones or the Yamahas? with both?

Suggestions? Which one should I get?

Peace!


----------



## windshore (Jan 2, 2011)

I have used the powered Avantones since they first came out. I don't know what I'd do without them personally. 

They are not "fun" to listen on, but they are great to check mixes especially if you have listening fatigue and need a new perspective on a mix. I find that they are most revealing when I test at low volume.

The core of the mix holds together at low volume better than on my mains and I can easily hear problem areas where something might be sticking out, or not being heard.

Sorry, I don't have experience with the Yamahas...


----------



## Lunatique (Jan 2, 2011)

If you already have a full-range set of monitors, it makes sense to go for a specialty set like the Avantones. The HS50 is still a conventional tweeter/woofer design, and all you're getting is a a higher sub-bass rolloff point and a different sonic signature. The Avantones OTOH, are very specific for assessing how your stuff will sound on general consumer systems or PA systems with limited frequency response.


----------



## lulgje (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks for the input.

I was leaning towards the Avantones but read a few things about the Yamaha HS 50.

With the use of the switches behind the monitor someone can apparently get very close to the NS 10 sound.

Anybody knows if there is anything else out there for this application or is it just these two options?


----------



## spikescott (Jan 3, 2011)

I still use NS10's. They are kinda boxy and dreadfully light on the bass. They are pretty nasty... but not sooo nasty that they are unbearably remote from my PMC's which are pretty meaty (AB2's). 

I don't know the Avantones, but I take it they are the same as the Auratones we used to have back in the 80's? Many of the studios I worked in would have some lovely mains, NS10's for reference against the mains AND Auratones for final check that the mix you have assembled on the other two are still intact on the lowest of the low, the Auratones. They were meant to act like old radio or TV speakers.

The difference between the BM15's (I have passives of those in the writing suite too) and the Avantones will be too great to be useful, and you will end up going 'round in circles. Just my two penneth.


----------



## lulgje (Jan 3, 2011)

spikescott @ 3/1/2011 said:


> I still use NS10's. They are kinda boxy and dreadfully light on the bass. They are pretty nasty... but not sooo nasty that they are unbearably remote from my PMC's which are pretty meaty (AB2's).
> 
> I don't know the Avantones, but I take it they are the same as the Auratones we used to have back in the 80's? Many of the studios I worked in would have some lovely mains, NS10's for reference against the mains AND Auratones for final check that the mix you have assembled on the other two are still intact on the lowest of the low, the Auratones. They were meant to act like old radio or TV speakers.
> 
> The difference between the BM15's (I have passives of those in the writing suite too) and the Avantones will be too great to be useful, and you will end up going 'round in circles. Just my two penneth.




Would you say then that the Yamaha HS50 - considered the new NS 10 according to some - would be the way to for me?


----------



## spikescott (Jan 3, 2011)

Possibly. At the end of the day it's personal preference. I don't know the Avantones so I cannot judge, but you mentioned mid-range as a problem area. In my experience the Yamaha's have been perfect for that for me.

I would suggest you try to get your local music shop to let you try both in your own studio for a couple of days and evaluate. Many pro shops will do this.


----------



## lulgje (Jan 3, 2011)

spikescott @ 3/1/2011 said:


> Possibly. At the end of the day it's personal preference. I don't know the Avantones so I cannot judge, but you mentioned mid-range as a problem area. In my experience the Yamaha's have been perfect for that for me.
> 
> I would suggest you try to get your local music shop to let you try both in your own studio for a couple of days and evaluate. Many pro shops will do this.






Thanks!


----------

